# Spoon pic



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Been looking for a pic of a margarita spoon or margaritaville. Any one have a pic they can post?


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Not my best work, but I think I nailed it.  

Sorry I couldn't help, never heard of a Margarita spoon.


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

If any ones got any bet I might have one as I got 10 tackle boxes full lures and need look but first need idea what it looks like. lot spoons and you name it in these. lot are collecter items as I had a guy go threw a few and he was wanting buy lot I had that he said where older ones. but his offers where like 2 buck per. I turned that down as there worth that as user stuff to me. I seldom use spoons but man there was a lot in there. Only spooning I care for require a female LOL. Fred Abugaust ones are in there and 2 or so still in the see threw box they came in never opened as there sealed but in blister pack thing. these where ones he was after most then open out box ones. yet he wanted about 50 I had and that was after looking threw 5 or 6 tackle boxes I got.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

I think its a ole petes color and some older spoons had it. Called Margarita some times and Margaritaville others.


JSykes3 close but no cigar but I did get a good laugh.


Eriesteamer I have a ton also. But not this one. Have only seen it on a willow leave harness and thought I d paint one to a spoon. 


Well my buddy gets in on the week end he has one so I'll get him to send it when he gets in and I'll post if anyone is interested. I know the harness caught a lot of eyes and was far out in front of every thing else.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

That pattern is a Silver Streak. Their problem is they don't keep their site current with patterns you'd have to locate it on one their retailers sites.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Viper1,
Craig has one under the silver streak link for the Vibe lure, it is called a Margarita. It looks like the color of the willow blades that i purchased from him a couple years back.

Ron



viper1 said:


> Been looking for a pic of a margarita spoon or margaritaville. Any one have a pic they can post?


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Actually Silver streak is the manufacture of one type. There is others to I have found. There is a Margarita and a lime Margarita. 

This is Margarita by Silver streak 










And this is the Lime Margarita.










The first and sprint car were big producers the other day. Couldnt keep in the water.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Thanks Guys I think the first one is what i was looking for. Now I want to do a spoon that way. Dont see any one else with spoons that color.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

viper1 said:


> Thanks Guys I think the first one is what i was looking for. Now I want to do a spoon that way. Dont see any one else with spoons that color.


Yeck has it called cedar point. Stinger calls it Helmet and they have a couple variations of it.Old Pete's might have it too check with Don. Usually when one company has a hot one, others follow suite...in some cases not all just gotta poke around  

http://www.fishyecklures.com/yeck_combined_small.pdf lower left page 5 

http://www.mistinger.com/spoon-pages#!__spoon-pages/page-6


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Yeck has it called cedar point. Stinger calls it Helmet and they have a couple variations of it.Old Pete's might have it too check with Don. Usually when one company has a hot one, others follow suite...in some cases not all just gotta poke around
> 
> http://www.fishyecklures.com/yeck_combined_small.pdf lower left page 5
> 
> http://www.mistinger.com/spoon-pages#!__spoon-pages/page-6


Thanks K gonefishin! I'll check them out.


----------

